# mogileFS



## capitalism (Mar 30, 2017)

basically a file server, using web and no riad jsut jbos raid 0 stripe boxes, and http

really cool idea for files

it seems so anyhow

because N scalable and dont need raid of ssd just sas or sata many disks as possible and 10g ethernet

anyone have it running on freebsd?

https://code.google.com/p/mogilefs/


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2017)

sysutils/p5-MogileFS-Server
sysutils/p5-MogileFS-Client
sysutils/p5-MogileFS-Network
sysutils/p5-MogileFS-Utils


----------

